# Possa questo darvi / Che questo vi dia



## Garachico

Buon giorno,

ho letto questa frasa da qualche parte:
_Possa questo darvi la luce per trovare le ombre. _

Sarebbe altrettanto corretta la costruzione sottostante?
_Che questo vi dia la luce per trovare le ombre. _

Forse è scorretta in italiano e sto cercando di usare una costruzione che conosco dallo spagnolo.

In anticipo, grazie mille.


----------



## Starless74

Garachico said:


> Sarebbe altrettanto corretta la costruzione sottostante?
> _Che questo vi dia la luce per trovare le ombre. _


Oppure: "Che questo possa darvi..." ecc.


----------



## ohbice

Secondo me la frase in o.p. non ha senso.


----------



## bearded

_Possa questo darvi / che questo vi dia / che questo possa darvi.. _sono tutte espressioni equivalenti e grammaticalmente corrette.
Ma che cosa significa ''dare la luce per trovare le ombre''? Anche per me questo è incomprensibile.


----------



## Mary49

Senza la luce non esistono le ombre.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Senza la luce non esistono le ombre.


Ottima osservazione: hai ragione.  Ma di che ombre si tratterà: anime, fantasmi, incubi - o vere ombre formate dalla luce del sole o di una lampada?  Purtroppo ''ho letto da qualche parte'' non sembra una fonte sufficiente - per non parlare (della mancanza) di un contesto.
Dicendo ''incomprensibile''   solleciterei magari l'arrivo di qualche spiegazione o dettaglio in più..


----------



## Mister Draken

La luce intesa come la spiritualità (l'illuminazione) per sapere riconoscere il male? Suona quasi come una metafora religiosa.


----------



## Garachico

bearded said:


> _Possa questo darvi / che questo vi dia / che questo possa darvi.. _sono tutte espressioni equivalenti e grammaticalmente corrette.
> Ma che cosa significa ''dare la luce per trovare le ombre''? Anche per me questo è incomprensibile.



Grazie, è proprio quello che volevo capire. L'italiano ci da tante opzioni!
Inoltre, non ricordo dove incontrai questa frase. La scrivei in un quaderno mesi fa con l'intenzione di fare questa domanda qui, ma d'allora ero stato troppo occupato per farlo. Mi spiace.

Grazie ancora a te ed agli altri, vi auguro un buon fine d'anno.


----------



## bearded

Garachico said:


> La scrivei


 La scrissi   

Auguri anche a te.


----------



## Garachico

Scrissi. Chiaro, grazie, non so dove sia la mia testa. 



bearded said:


> Purtroppo ''ho letto da qualche parte'' non sembra una fonte sufficiente - per non parlare (della mancanza) di un contesto.



Ho cercato sul sito reverso per se fosse lì che avesse letto la frase, e per fortuna è apparsa. A quanto sembra forma parte del dialogo di una serie, ma non dicono quale.

Il contesto che ci danno è il seguente. Mi sa che si tratti di una lettera d'addio da parte d'un genitore.

L'ho trovato in cantina mentre cercavo degli attrezzi.
Alle mie tre splendide figlie.
Possa questo darvi la luce per trovare le ombre.
Il potere del trio vi libererà.
Con amore, mamma.


----------



## bearded

Grazie per il contesto. Anche così (per me) l'espressione circa le ombre  rimane un po' sibillina. Forse ha ragione Mr.Draken (#7).


----------



## Armodio

Sembra una tipica frase ad effetto, metafora di buon augurio. Il contesto aiuta, ma nemmeno più di tanto. Il senso è più o meno quello inteso da Draken.
Cosa la madre abbia effettivamente trovato in cantina non ci è chiaro (e qui il contesto dovrebbe ampliarsi). Ci è chiaro soltanto che tale _strumento_ avrebbe metaforicamente la forza di donare luce per rendere evidenti le ombre (pecche, cattive influenze, difetti ecc... prima latenti e di cui non si aveva piena consapevolezza) e così lavorarci sopra, ovvero farle svanire definitivamente. A quel punto la _lucerna_ (come la chiamerebbe Dante) non servirebbe più.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> Suona quasi come una metafora religiosa.


Sono totalmente d'accordo, mi sembra una frase intrisa di valore metaforico (e, possibilmente, religioso).


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Secondo me la frase in o.p. non ha senso.


Concordo con Mary49: la frase allude metaforicamente al fatto che tutte le ombre appaiono solo in presenza di una fonte di luce.

Chi o che cosa siano le "ombre" che la madre, nella dedica, augura alle tre figlie di trovare grazie alla "luce" della tavola Ouija per sedute medianiche (di questo si tratta)
non l'hanno capito neppure le tre protagoniste, figuriamoci noi. Lo si può perciò solo ipotizzare o intuire finché l'intreccio stesso non lo sveli. Ma ovviamente non in questa sede.


----------



## ohbice

Mary49 said:


> Senza la luce non esistono le ombre.


In questo senso avrei scritto "possa questo donarvi la luce per creare le ombre". 
Ma mi sembra un linguaggio comunque molto involuto.


----------



## bearded

Il mio quesito sulle ombre (#4) era comunque leggermente fuori tema, dato che la domanda verteva unicamente sulla correttezza ed equivalenza o meno delle due espressioni in italiano (_possa questo darvi _=? _che questo vi dia_).  Del resto l'interrogante sembra abbastanza soddisfatto:


> Grazie, è proprio quello che volevo capire.


Quindi vorrei fare ammenda per aver sollevato un problema improprio che (in mancanza di adeguato contesto) non sembra avere soluzione:
Starless 74:


> non l'hanno capito neppure le protagoniste. Figuriamoci noi.


----------



## Garachico

ohbice said:


> In questo senso avrei scritto "possa questo donarvi la luce per creare le ombre".
> Ma mi sembra un linguaggio comunque molto involuto.



Peraltro si tratta soltanto di una traduzione dall'inglese (nel mio post annullato per intero da Paulfromitaly in cui condividevo il testo originale avevo segnalato di aver scoperto che si trattava della prima puntata della prima temporata di _Charmed_).

Quindi la scelta del traduttore potrebbe non essere ottimale.

Altra informazione che è risultata annullata:

_La lettera della madre si trova al dosso di una tavola ouija, e dopo averla letto il protagonista dice "non abbiamo capito mai cosa significasse". Dunque non ocorre cercare più avanti. _


----------



## symposium

Prima temporata = prima stagione
Charmed = Streghe (titolo italiano)


----------



## Garachico

symposium said:


> Prima temporata = prima stagione
> Charmed = Streghe (titolo italiano)



Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Garachico said:


> nel mio post annullato per intero da Paulfromitaly in cui condividevo il testo originale


Non puoi inserire testo in inglese ma puoi inserire un link alla pagina che lo contiene, se lo ritieni utile.


----------

